# 1965 Tri power Choke Question



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

]Having a problem with my engine running to rich. Tried adjusting the choke but I think something is missing. I have added a picture and as you can see the choke is capped off with a piece of tubing. Has been this way for the 40 years I have owned the car. Does cometning go on the end that is capped off ? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

keiko said:


> ]Having a problem with my engine running to rich. Tried adjusting the choke but I think something is missing. I have added a picture and as you can see the choke is capped off with a piece of tubing. Has been this way for the 40 years I have owned the car. Does cometning go on the end that is capped off ? Thanks


Ton of images on the internet which will show you. I assume your 1965 Service Manual would show this as well.

I attached a web shot of a '65 Tripower that should answer your question. Just click on the image. :thumbsup:


----------



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

PontiacJim said:


> Ton of images on the internet which will show you. I assume your 1965 Service Manual would show this as well.
> 
> I attached a web shot of a '65 Tripower that should answer your question. Just click on the image. :thumbsup:


Well unfortunately I dont have a service manual, but looking at the picture it doesnt seem that my choke can be working properly. Would like to get more info on how to fix this. Your pic appears that the choke is drawing manifold vacuum


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

keiko said:


> Well unfortunately I dont have a service manual, but looking at the picture it doesnt seem that my choke can be working properly. Would like to get more info on how to fix this. Your pic appears that the choke is drawing manifold vacuum


No, that is the exhaust heat crossover that goes under the carb - no vacuum. You can get a Service Manual on CD or a reprint from Ames Pontiac or even Ebay. :thumbsup:


----------



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

One More Thing, I just looked at my manifold, there is no holes for the tubes in the manifold. I must have a different manifold. Maybe a 66


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

keiko said:


> One More Thing, I just looked at my manifold, there is no holes for the tubes in the manifold. I must have a different manifold. Maybe a 66


If you need any parts, call Jon or Mike @ Pontiac Tri Power https://pontiactripower.com. They are super knowledgeable and friendly and will have whatever you want / need for your setup. In addition, they do rebuilds.


----------



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

great info thanks, will call them


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

If you want it original you have to go that route, but an easy change is to an electric choke, they pop right on one wire to key on power..

Very easy and they run well, heats electrically rather than from the exhaust crossover. A manual choke is easy as well.


----------

